Ask HN: Given the diversity in America, Who actually is an American? - symbolepro
======
twobyfour
Anyone born or naturalized here.

I don't really understand the question.

America has historically prided itself on being a nation of immigrants. We
have citizens whose ethnic origins are all over the world. Being an American
has nothing to do with your genotype or religion or what gender you're
attracted to or any other personal characteristics that could be interpreted
as "diversity" and everything to do with your birth certificate or
naturalization papers and your passport.

Why should diversity make any difference in "who is American"?

------
btian
Anyone who has a US passport and/or born in US?

Or are you referring to America the continent?

